# cpte apple store



## in_fine (3 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

je crois qu'un compte apple store est valable pour 4 ordis; comment en résilier un qui ne sert plus pour accéder avec un nouvel équipement ? 

j'ai bien supprimé l'option facturation, mais cela ne change pas le nbre d'ordi

merci


----------



## arturus (3 Mars 2011)

j'aurai dit 5 ordi.

Pour en désactiver un, il faut lancer itunes et cliquer sur "retirer les permissions de cet ordinateur".


edit : sous mac c'est dans l'onglet "store"


----------

